
The price of dissent - cup
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7tzxHOSfss&feature=youtu.be
======
cup
Cage for those that don't know is:

"is a London-based advocacy organization with an Islamic focus, whose stated
aim is "to highlight and campaign against state policies developed as part of
the War on Terror".The organization has worked closely with number of former
detainees held by the United States and campaigns on behalf of Muslim
prisoners, including convicted terrorists."

and the talk was given at the 32nd Chaos Communication Congress.

